# My Google Music problem with Gummycharged 2 FE



## manglepup (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey guys,

I absolutely love the rom! I have one problem however, google music wont play any songs. It sees my library and even loads the album art when i select a song, but the track wont play (and shows the circular "loading" animation). Any help or insights would be appreciated!

My sincere apologies if this isnt the proper way to ask for help.


----------



## VonnerNIX (Aug 22, 2011)

How long have you given it to load/refewh? Depending on how big your library is will determine how long it takes to update. Give it a lot of time.


----------



## ghettomuffin (Jun 11, 2011)

I had this problem as well recently and its an easy fix. On your computer, go to music.google.com and find settings. Look under devices and you will see a bunch of Droid Charges listed. This is due to flashing ROMs all the time as I do myself. It creates a new device everytime you set up your google account. Just delete a bunch of them and youre good to go.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## VonnerNIX (Aug 22, 2011)

Interesting. I will have to give that a look.


----------



## manglepup (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks, turns out I had to remove a few devices from old rom installs by going to music.google.com from a desktop browser and then going to settings. You can only have 8 devices authorized and I had multiple copies of my phone and tablet on authorized.

Cheers!


----------

